# lease v. buy



## nmstough (Sep 27, 2005)

After multiple attempts to get my obsolete Hopper/Sling replaced with a Hopper 3 so that I can finally watch in 4K as my display permits, the best I can get out of Dish is an upfront cost of $150 with an installer visit for more additional money and an extension to the contract.

I therefore wonder whether I would be better off just buying everything from solidsignal.com and installing it myself. Would this eliminate the lease fee and therefore easily make me better off over the life of the contract?


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

The Hopper 3 would become the only receiver on your account (Joeys can be kept/upgraded). There is no lease fee or first receiver fee so your main cost difference would be the difference between what DISH will charge to lease or a reseller will provide for you to own. (And the hope that some day you can sell the H3 and get some money out of it.)

DISH's installation is all inclusive (changing Joeys and LNBs/dishes as needed). If you do a self install you will need to replace your LNB with the new version and take care of any setup issues.


----------



## nmetro (Jul 11, 2006)

I left DISH for two years (2012-13), and I had an owned 311 and 622. But, DISH wanted their equipment back, as they claimed it was "theirs". Not wanting to deal with threatening letters, credit collections and the like; I parted with the equipment. They even insisted on the LNB, which fortunately happened to be in my garage when DIrecTV replaced the dish. After two years with DirecTV, I returned to DISH. Since then, after installing a Hopper w/ Sling; I updated a Joey to a Super Joey. But, I am leery about trying the owned equipment route.

I tried to update to a Hopper 3, but the cost did not justify the expense. $50 "credit check", $250 for the Hopper 3 and $100 for the install. There is another forum about that discussion. $400 would buy a Joey 4lk and Hopper 3 from solidsignal.com. Another $100 for the replacement switch and LNBs, as the LNB and switch, for Hooper w/sling and older equipment; will not work with the Hopper 3.

So, if you are capable of an install, and you can guarantee that DISH chooses not to "own" the equipment you just bought, solidsignal.com may eb your bets bet..


----------



## Blowgun (May 23, 2008)

nmstough said:


> After multiple attempts to get my obsolete Hopper/Sling replaced with a Hopper 3 so that I can finally watch in 4K as my display permits....


FWIW, having a Hopper 3 doesn't make a network in SD/HD suddenly 4K.


----------



## SevenSixTwo (Feb 8, 2016)

Keep calling back. You will eventually get someone who will do it for free for you. I did.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Whether you lease or own, your monthly fees will be the same. Nothing for the Hopper 3 as the primary receiver... but additional charges for Joeys and, of course, the DVR fee... but these fees will be the same whether you lease or own the equipment.

IF you can purchase all the required equipment and install it yourself for less than the $150, then do it... but if you can't... then I can't think of a reason not to take the upgrade offer.


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

nmstough said:



> After multiple attempts to get my obsolete Hopper/Sling replaced with a Hopper 3 so that I can finally watch in 4K as my display permits, the best I can get out of Dish is an upfront cost of $150 with an installer visit for more additional money and an extension to the contract.
> 
> I therefore wonder whether I would be better off just buying everything from solidsignal.com and installing it myself. Would this eliminate the lease fee and therefore easily make me better off over the life of the contract?


When you purchase your Dish receivers you do not get the "special deals" but you are not in a 24 month commitment either.

When I bought my VIP922 I already had the Dish Protection Plan on my Dish account,so I called up Dish told them what I had and they sent out an installer to make sure I was setup correctly and if I needed a different dish,switch ect. Dish

would install it and it was paid for by the Dish Protection Plan -$15. my co-pay costs.

When you "own" your Dish receivers you definitely need to keep the Dish Protection Plan on your account because if any of them goes out the Dish Protection Plan keeps"owned" receivers "owned".

If you don't keep the Dish Protection Plan on your Dish account and a"owned" receiver goes out,when Dish replaces it, a "owned" receiver becomes a"leased" receiver. Good Luck!


----------



## Bitspitter (May 9, 2015)

I'm also in the process of going to a Hopper 3. After my experiences with going to the Hopper, I am now on the 'Buy' route. At least I own the equipment and can do with it what I choose. I also prefer to do my own installations. Check eBay...you can pickup what you need there much cheaper. I only need an LNB, hybrid solo hub, and the receiver. I'll get out for less than $200.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nmstough (Sep 27, 2005)

Bitspitter said:


> I'm also in the process of going to a Hopper 3. After my experiences with going to the Hopper, I am now on the 'Buy' route. At least I own the equipment and can do with it what I choose. I also prefer to do my own installations. Check eBay...you can pickup what you need there much cheaper. I only need an LNB, hybrid solo hub, and the receiver. I'll get out for less than $200.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I tried going to ebay, but I see no possibilities for getting all these three items for less than $200. The Hopper 3 by itself is more expensive than that.

If I bought the receiver, and it failed I would go back to the seller and request a replacement, not Dish. That way it would stay owned and wouldn't have to be returned.

Ive also tried 10 times now to get the Dish upgrade below $150 for the receiver - not to mention the installer fee and contract extension. Nothing has worked. I tried one of the Dish "experts" on this forum with the same results. Clearly they don't value my business very much. I might wait until the end of my contract and threaten to cancel unless... and see if that works.


----------



## Bitspitter (May 9, 2015)

My bad, tough. I should have said less than $300. I picked up an LNB and switch for $25. I've seen H3 receivers on eBay for $249, including shipping.

I've tried threatening to leave before too after I had gotten out of contract. Unfortunately, they don't care. My biggest problem has always been the installers. I take the extra time to do a thorough and neat job, but most installers I have had do not. I've always ended up redoing work after they leave.



nmstough said:


> I tried going to ebay, but I see no possibilities for getting all these three items for less than $200. The Hopper 3 by itself is more expensive than that.
> 
> If I bought the receiver, and it failed I would go back to the seller and request a replacement, not Dish. That way it would stay owned and wouldn't have to be returned.
> 
> Ive also tried 10 times now to get the Dish upgrade below $150 for the receiver - not to mention the installer fee and contract extension. Nothing has worked. I tried one of the Dish "experts" on this forum with the same results. Clearly they don't value my business very much. I might wait until the end of my contract and threaten to cancel unless... and see if that works.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nmstough (Sep 27, 2005)

Youre not kidding about the installers. When I had my system installed the installer forgot to bring out some anchoring things to hold the mast assembly in place. He asked me to grab some stones out of my garden to hold it! What a joke. Of course it went out of alignment right away. I think its out of alignment again because the slightest little bit of rain causes "complete signal loss". But I dont have the equipment to align it myself so I cant do as you did.


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

nmstough said:


> Youre not kidding about the installers. When I had my system installed the installer forgot to bring out some anchoring things to hold the mast assembly in place. He asked me to grab some stones out of my garden to hold it! What a joke. Of course it went out of alignment right away. I think its out of alignment again because the slightest little bit of rain causes "complete signal loss". But I dont have the equipment to align it myself so I cant do as you did.


The Dish Protection Plan covers dish realignments.

I kept calling and had Dish send out a installer 4 times before I was satisfied with my dish alignment,that $15. co-pay goes a long way if your not satisfied and get them to come back again within a reasonable time.

In other words if your not satisfied do not hesitate to call and get them back out to do it again.


----------



## nmstough (Sep 27, 2005)

I'm so glad that Dish decided they wanted $150 for their Hopper 3 receiver. I would have been willing to agree a two year contract a couple months ago. Now that I know about DirecTV now, I'm going to cancel their service and save a bundle. Stupid Dish. I expect they will be bankrupt next year.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Because Dish doesn't want to give away free stuff, they will go bankrupt? I'd argue the opposite... Giving away free stuff is how you go bankrupt in a hurry!


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

People have been saying DISH is going bankrupt since they first turned a profit.


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

My personal feeling - I'd own "non-DVR" equipment, but lease DVRs (with their harddrives that can go out). Right now - I own my VIP222K with the MT2 OTA adapter. It would be nice if I could have a Hopper and a Joey with my current 222K, but I'm not sure they will allow that. I do add the Protection plan if I need service.

With the buy non DVR, lease DVR - I could see leasing the Hopper and buying a Joey.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Although... in that hypothetical scenario... Joeys are useless without Hoppers... so I'm not sure what the merit would be in owning a Joey if you're leasing a Hopper.


----------



## nmstough (Sep 27, 2005)

Stewart Vernon said:


> Because Dish doesn't want to give away free stuff, they will go bankrupt? I'd argue the opposite... Giving away free stuff is how you go bankrupt in a hurry!


That's not right. For $150 they could have locked me into a 2 year contract. Their profit on me for 24 months is way more than $150. Now they will earn nothing.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

nmstough said:


> That's not right. For $150 they could have locked me into a 2 year contract. Their profit on me for 24 months is way more than $150. Now they will earn nothing.


The $150 would not cover their entire cost of upgrading your receiver and system.


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

scooper said:


> My personal feeling - I'd own "non-DVR" equipment, but lease DVRs (with their harddrives that can go out). Right now - I own my VIP222K with the MT2 OTA adapter. It would be nice if I could have a Hopper and a Joey with my current 222K, but I'm not sure they will allow that. I do add the Protection plan if I need service.
> 
> With the buy non DVR, lease DVR - I could see leasing the Hopper and buying a Joey.



Once again, leased vs owned is the same in replacement of failures - there is NO ADVANTAGE to owning except resale value when you quit Dish, all fees and other costs are identical with owned vs leased equipment. If you get an upgrade for next to nothing (or even nothing), that even takes away the resale value advantage.


----------



## jerryez (Nov 15, 2002)

Every year Dish's subscriber numbers go down, yet their net profit keeps going up(rate increases). Charlie is worth about 14 BILLION dollars. He is not likely to go bankrupt.


----------



## John Reeves (Dec 14, 2016)

My father has Dish with a dvr, I do not so my knowledge is limited. He wants a TV in a room without running wires. I bought a "Smart TV", meaning it can get wifi I guess. I would like to set up the TV for him as a gift and would rather avoid monthly fees and having Dish set it up. I have seen various Hopper parts on Amazon, but also "wifi" things, super hoppers, etc? What do I need to buy & what are my odds of successfully doing this? Should I just have Dish do it and if I do, do you have to set up a rental agreement for the hopper stuff? They are old, as an alternative I am thinking about just setting that tv up with Amazon or Hulu or Netflix and saying just watch movies in this room because I could see them having trouble switch from regular TV to Amazon because I have cable and changing the input, messing with wifi issues etc could be hard for old people - thought?


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

John Reeves said:


> My father has Dish with a dvr, I do not so my knowledge is limited. He wants a TV in a room without running wires. I bought a "Smart TV", meaning it can get wifi I guess. I would like to set up the TV for him as a gift and would rather avoid monthly fees and having Dish set it up. I have seen various Hopper parts on Amazon, but also "wifi" things, super hoppers, etc? What do I need to buy & what are my odds of successfully doing this? Should I just have Dish do it and if I do, do you have to set up a rental agreement for the hopper stuff? They are old, as an alternative I am thinking about just setting that tv up with Amazon or Hulu or Netflix and saying just watch movies in this room because I could see them having trouble switch from regular TV to Amazon because I have cable and changing the input, messing with wifi issues etc could be hard for old people - thought?


There isn't such a thing as free TV now besides some obscure "channels". Any content that your may want to watch on the new TV will have some kind of fees associated with it. Since your already have DISH service or will make more sense to pay DISH for the content you already get than pay someone else for perhaps lesser content.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## John Reeves (Dec 14, 2016)

peds48 said:


> There isn't such a thing as free TV now besides some obscure "channels". Any content that your may want to watch on the new TV will have some kind of fees associated with it. Since your already have DISH service or will make more sense to pay DISH for the content you already get than pay someone else for perhaps lesser content.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


So if you set-up another TV with a Hopper you have to pay Dish additional for having another TV even if you purchase the hopper off of amazon? (I was going to pay for the Amazon Prime / Netflix myself because I know they would not pay for it but would enjoy it if they had it - but I doubt they would get into "switching the input" that I have to do on cable everytime I want to use Netflix)...It isn't much of a gift for me to call Dish and give my parents a higher Dish bill...but it sound like I will have to?


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

What model of DVR does your garnet currently has? Only the Hoppers are compatible with wireless Joeys. 

Since you were planning to buy a subscription service, perhaps you can cover the extra receiver fee for them. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

John Reeves said:


> So if you set-up another TV with a Hopper you have to pay Dish additional for having another TV even if you purchase the hopper off of amazon? (I was going to pay for the Amazon Prime / Netflix myself because I know they would not pay for it but would enjoy it if they had it - but I doubt they would get into "switching the input" that I have to do on cable everytime I want to use Netflix)...It isn't much of a gift for me to call Dish and give my parents a higher Dish bill...but it sound like I will have to?


Yes, bought or 'leased' there is a fee. IMO there is no real advantage to buying the gear. And if your dad wants to have the TV connected without wires you'll need the wireless Joey. That will entail an installation. I forget what the upfront costs are, but I didn't find it onerous. It will also kick in a 2 year commitment.


----------



## Scarpad (May 22, 2006)

Yeah i just upgraded to a 4k tv , Dish majkes it either so incredibly hard to upgrade or expensive its just not worth it anymore. I'm on the back und of my 2 year committment, I've cut back my service to the flex pack, and I've essentially gone into cut the cord mode trialing DIrect TV Now, PS Vue , I have a Roku 4 and ATV4, and I will be ending my Commitment with Dish, Hulu also has a steaming offer coming soon i want to try as i already sub to Hulu, Dish is going to find this insistance in making people commit large amounts of Money is going to end up with more people dropping the service, ni one wants 2 year committments just to upgrade anymore, with the new streaming services you can hop between them with out penalty. The world is changing


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Scarpad said:


> , ni one wants 2 year committments just to upgrade anymore, with the new streaming services you can hop between them with out penalty. The world is changing


Of course, but you must provide the hardware yourself.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

"No one wants 2 year commitments just to upgrade anymore..." But you usually have the option to not commit to 2 years if you want to pay full price rather than getting a discounted or free upgrade. Some people want their cake and the ability to eat it as well by demanding free upgrades or low-price upgrades AND no commitment... which just doesn't make sense to businesses. They give you a discount in exchange for the commitment.


----------



## camo (Apr 15, 2010)

I went the purchase route because I just don't like 2 year commitments plus you can get the minimum package (Welcome package no hassle) when not on contract. Then I stream with PSVUE for rest of programming wanted. If I had OTA locals I would be PSVUE only.

If dish had better PQ not HD lite, I wouldn't have any issue subscribing to the top package but when PSVUE looks just as good or better for 1/2 price its hard to justify.


----------



## Blowgun (May 23, 2008)

Yeah, but it's Sony.


----------



## camo (Apr 15, 2010)

About the time I brag about PSVUE it starts freezing. Been doing it on certain channels all day.


----------

